# Torn up paw pads...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As long as he is not licking them I wouldn't wrap them. I think he would chew at any type of bandage you put on. Just keep them nice and clean.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

On walks I was planning to wrap them and put a bootie over. Then keep them unwrapped when inside. At night or when I go out as I KNOW he will lick when I am not paying attention to him I will throw a basket muzzle on him. I am sure he will be a bit sore for a couple days and make start limping or favoring. I wont bring him to the vet unless its swollen, oozing or the limping goes on for more then a couple days. 

He did this one other time but not as bad and he would hold the paw up when eating but he was find walking on it. Then after that healed he was fine. So I am sure its sore poor guy.

Thats what he gets for running around like a bafoon!. Does anyone else have this issue or is there something wrong with the pads to get like that? Like being to thin or something?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That's an incredibly resilient part of a dog. When mine does it, I generally don't do anything and it's better in a couple days. I avoid putting any ointment, etc. on it b/c it just motivates the dog to lick, which slows down the healing process.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

And no. Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with the pads in general ... it's just the unfortunate side effect from skidding and running on concrete. Oh - I see you're in Ontario. I know the stuff people use to salt roads and sidewalks are hard on paws. Was he in contact with anything like that?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah hes in contact with road salt. The salt I use on my driveway is pet safe but I dont think what others use is.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Aww poor Linc! Hope they heal up fast!!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

You could bathe them in salt (cooking salt) water 1 teaspoon of salt to 1 pint water. I have done that with our working dog who does this frequently and they have healed quickly. I bathe them 2 to 3 times daily. Annef


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Went through that with Levi a couple of weeks ago. He was licking, licking licking it - so I got bandage from tractor supply (the kind the vet uses or you would wrap around a horse leg) - with some antiseptic just to put on for a couple hours a day (vet said not to get bandage wet) and after 1 week he was fine. Good Luck


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, they dont look as bad now. I will bath his paws later when my back isnt so sore. I just had him out for a walk and wrapped them up so no road salt would irritate him


----------



## Petitpas (Dec 30, 2011)

That almost looks like too much treadmill time. Seen it before in my Vets office, not my new Vet but my old Vets office. Had to switch Vets, we didn't agree on anything. Do you use treadmill a lot?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The last time he was on a treadmill was Sunday night. I cut his nails and put some paw pad protective stuff on Tuesday. His paws were fine then. So it wasnt the treadmill I am sure.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Short treadmills like the one you have could do damage. Long-term use of a short deck can cause issues with your dog’s ligaments and tendons, especially those breeds with predisposition to hip or tendon issues. Lincoln gait is too long for your treadmill.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Short treadmills like the one you have could do damage. Long-term use of a short deck can cause issues with your dog’s ligaments and tendons, especially those breeds with predisposition to hip or tendon issues. Lincoln gait is too long for your treadmill.
> 
> link on treadmill 2 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Thats nice petitpas or should I say 22retrievers222. I dont have the treadmill anymore I gave it away.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

My pup goes thru that sometimes - the first time freaked me out. Pieces of the black pad were hanging on for dear life and finally dried and fell off. ewww

I put Vetericyn and it healed up in about a week. I don't know if it helps with healing but it helped with keeping bacteria out. Luckily she didn't lick her paws.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

puppydogs said:


> My pup goes thru that sometimes - the first time freaked me out. Pieces of the black pad were hanging on for dear life and finally dried and fell off. ewww
> 
> I put Vetericyn and it healed up in about a week. I don't know if it helps with healing but it helped with keeping bacteria out. Luckily she didn't lick her paws.


 
Same area as this dogs paws


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

puppydogs said:


> My pup goes thru that sometimes - the first time freaked me out. Pieces of the black pad were hanging on for dear life and finally dried and fell off. ewww
> 
> I put Vetericyn and it healed up in about a week. I don't know if it helps with healing but it helped with keeping bacteria out. Luckily she didn't lick her paws.


I use Vetercyn as well


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't know all the personal history between the two of you but I have read all the involved threads since yesterday. This is getting old and annoying fast. Being relatively new I have tried to stay out of conflicts but enough is enough. You have both been told to stop and threads have been closed because of this bickering.

Lincoln_16 the rest of us have not been privy to private messages ( and don't want to be) and can't pick who is right here. Maybe you can talk to the moderators or people who run the forum about those messages privately. You are not going to win any battles in the threads and it's just going to go on and on. I feel bad if you are being harassed by 2retrivers222 and something should be done because no one should have to deal with being harassed. However it's hard for any of us to tell if you are. There is no clear cut examples for us to see based on the way things are worded/ not worded. Although that is also often a tactic of people who harass and bully. 

2retrivers222, you are not helping the situation by digging up old threads to continue your argument on after previous threads have been closed by moderators. There is a reason they have been closed- to let the conversation between you two die. *I'm assuming this thread will soon be the third one to be closed if you two keep it up. Not to mention continuously going back to threads that are over a year and a half old and adding comments to bring them back to life to provoke the OP is borderline harassment itself.

I did not write this to pick one side over another. I also did not write it to become part of your bickering so this is the only time I will be addressing this post. I know you both feel you are in the right and the other is in the wrong but none of us should be jumping to conclusions and deciding that for you or should have to deal with it while we are looking for valuable information. Please keep this ( for lack of a better word) crap out of the public forums.


----------

